# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  SPACES, bridge between a VR world and Zoom, Skype, Hangouts, SAHB’s Big Adventure, Inc. dba Spaces, Burbank, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SAHB’s Big Adventure, Inc. dba Spaces

----------


## Airicist

Article "Join Zoom Meetings And Video Calls From VR With New PC VR App"

by Harry Baker
March 26, 2020

----------

